# What is the best cigar lighter?



## Rammstein (Oct 31, 2014)

What is the best cigar lighter? I don't even know what to look for when I'm looking for quality cigar lighters, except that I think I want one with one or multiple 'wind proof' "jet like" flames.
I want it to look cool to. I always have problems completely lighting cigars, this is why I am coming to you guys so that I can finally get a quality light. (I'm working on my lighting technique as we speak.)


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I grab my xikar Triple flame tech lighter 99% of the time.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Tough question with a ton of answers. Xikar is in my opinion a great option because of the warranty. If you wanted a great lighter start there. The more jets the more it eats fuel. Only use quality fuel. I like xikar fuel. 

My favorite is a good ol fashion Ronson. You can band them, paint them, drop them, and go buy another one for $5. I will keep a Ronson on me from here on out because they just work.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

There is no "best." Everyone has individual tastes on what they like most. Ronson is great, and for the price are easily one of the most reliable you can get. Xikar has an unbeatable warranty and offers quality lighters. There's a design just about everyone will like in their lines as well.

I use a Lotus 38 as my go-to lighter 99% of the time. I keep a Ronson as a backup, but if I have a choice I use the Lotus.

Some lighters are finicky, and the use of a good fuel is absolutely the most important thing. 4-5X refined should offer no issues with any lighter.. However, no lighter will magically make you better at lighting your cigars. That boils down to technique completely.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

All I can say is you will get as many answers on this as you have posters giving them.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

I own a Xikar single flame ($50), a Vertigo triple flame ($10), and several Ronsons ($5).

They all work, but I use the Xikar 90% of the time. I prefer the single flame over the triple for control when lighting and touching up a runner. 

The Ronsons work fine, but I bought them for backups and spread them around and haven't had to grab one very often.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

When you say "best", to me that equates to expensive. When I think of the best names in cigar lighters I think-

Colibri
Tonino Lamborghini
im Corona
S.T. Dupont 

Now if you just meant good, there are tons of those. But these are what I feel are the best.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

I have a XiKar Element and a Lotus 48, and for me the Lotus get a lot more use.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Ronson, more money for cigars


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

A black Bic with the child safety pryed off if the weather is calm. Ronson for breezy toasting.


----------



## deadrift (Nov 4, 2014)

Just bought a Vertigo quad red flame from Lighters Direct, only $28, lifetime warranty, and about an 8.5 on the cool scale!


----------



## jbuck92 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ethernomad said:


> A black Bic with the child safety pryed off if the weather is calm. Ronson for breezy toasting.


Can you explain what prying the safety off does?


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

I had this one sent to me as a freebe from CI when I first started smoking cigars and I Really Really like it! I like its overall size, I like the size of the punch, I like the adjustable 2 torch flame, I like that it was free and works every time I go to light up. But I have taken good notes from the masters here. I leave my fuel upside down as to not infuse O2 when I need to refill it, I don't shake my fuel. I will run it dry after a several refills as to empty it of any O2. Basically I take care of it as best I can and it always runs!.. 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Like everyone says, it just depends on what you are looking for. In my experience, if you justwant to have one lighter that works every time and don't mind spending a little money, look at the ST Dupont Maxijet. I also like the Xikar Tech which has a huge visible fuel tank and the Xikar Allume for single flame lighters. I've also had a Vector Thundra for 2 years with no problems. That is a triple flame.


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

jbuck92 said:


> Can you explain what prying the safety off does?


There's a metal band that runs down the middle of the striker spool on a Bic lighter. It's intended to make it harder to spin the striker spool and ignite the lighter. Removing the metal band makes it easier to use the lighter.


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

I usually just use a bic or matches my b&m hands out with a purchase


----------



## 40in (Oct 18, 2014)

DEL


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Me, I just trot it on down to my local B&M and pick up a three or four burner Jetline or Vertigo for about ten to twenty bones. Hell, it's just fire, man! I'm not into 'keeping up with the Joneses'...and the expensive lighters don't work any better than the cheapies, so I don't waste the money. I'm with the guys that counsel to save money on the accoutrements, spend it on the sticks! Also, this is one of those highly subjective questions that generates lots of responses but covers no new useful ground...but what the heck, I have bitten on it too!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a Black Label Dictator Flat-Flame and it's the best investment I've ever made. I find it hard to go back to traditional torch or soft flame lighters.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

For me, this isn't as hard, mysterious, or subjective as a lot of these posts would lead one to believe. I began smoking, therefore lighting cigars ca 1977. In that time, I've lit cigars with everything from a $6500 solid gold ST Dupont, to a $3 Ronson Jetlite and all points in between. I've been in scores of cigar shops, clubs, lounges, events, etc. I've fondled hundreds of other people's lighters, shop demos, lounge loaners and club community lighters. Through all of this, I've come up with what I believe are the two absolute "best" examples of their genres.

No 1 Overall: The IM Corona Double Corona. The DC is a dual soft flame box lighter, similar in aesthetics to the ST Dupont Ligne Serie. In terms of materials, specification, precision and overall build quality, nothing compares to it. In fact, they are so good that ST Dupont has been using their internals for years. In my personal opinion, there is no other lighter on the planet, at any price point, which offers similar quality, consistency, reliability, dependability as does the Double Corona. It employs dual jets, producing two, separate soft flames, which marry to render a broad, flat flame, which bathes the foot of your cigar in very usable heat. They look great and feel great in the hand.

No 2, if you just have to have a torch: The ST Dupont Maxijet. While all torch lighters are endemically unreliable, the Maxijet is perhaps the exception underscoring the rule. I've had the pleasure of playing with dozens of these things and, with rare exception, all have worked fantastically better than anything else. I'm not sure who makes the innards of the Maxi, but I'm fairly certain it can't be IM Corona in this case, since IM Corona don't really make a great torch, at least with their name on it. That said, it could be a proprietary deal with Dupont and I can't really imagine who else might have the manufacturing capability of making something of this quality, except IM Corona. I can look into this and find out, if necessary.

Given a choice, which for me there isn't, I will always choose the DC. There are very few circumstances where a torch is preferable to a soft flame and besides, with the amount of heat generated from those dual jets on the DC, it's even less. Never forget, if it's too windy to light a cigar with a soft flame, it's too windy to smoke a cigar.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Rammstein said:


> What is the best cigar lighter?


The one that's there when you need it.

IMHO lighters are like cutters -- I prefer quantity over quality. Simply because your $150 bulletproof lighter isn't going to be much use when you left it in your other coat's pocket.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bizumpy said:


> The one that's there when you need it.
> 
> IMHO lighters are like cutters -- I prefer quantity over quality. Simply because your $150 bulletproof lighter isn't going to be much use when you left it in your other coat's pocket.


:thumb:

There's actually much to be said for this approach. For example, there are sooo many, very good, free - $3.00 cutters out there now, it's almost ludicrous to spend big money on them.*

There are also enough adequate butane lighters out there now that you don't _have _to go nuts on them, either.*

*this, of course, completely ignores the 'silly fun' in all the wonderful toys and accessories. After all, why's a man buy Ferrari rather than Ford?


----------



## cameradude (Sep 28, 2014)

I use a soft flame BBQ lighter that I picked up at Wal-Mart. It costs $2, is refillable, easy to hold, large fuel tank, sips fuel instead of gulps it, doesn't burn my fingers if I have the flame going for several minutes, and it works. I find the jet flame lighters too aggressive. I like to slowly toast my cigar into life. I do use Xikar butane in it.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> :thumb:
> 
> There's actually much to be said for this approach. For example, there are sooo many, very good, free - $3.00 cutters out there now, it's almost ludicrous to spend big money on them.*
> 
> ...


It could also be looked at from the view that having a couple hundred dollar lighter vs. buying more sticks. The lighter will still be around long after those sticks were smoked and forgotten.


----------



## deadrift (Nov 4, 2014)

40in said:


> I'm sorry, what is this "*the cool scale*" ???


Have you seen that lighter? Very cool man....
(I can't post links yet but it's the Vertigo Champ table lighter if you care to look)


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Trackmyer said:


> those sticks were smoked and forgotten.


Well, I'll concede "smoked".


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Well, I'll concede "smoked".


Haha, with my memory, forgotten is accurate. Though there are a few that have left lasting impressions, both good ones and bad ones unfortunately.

Hope you have a Happy Holidays Don.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Trackmyer said:


> Haha, with my memory, forgotten is accurate. Though there are a few that have left lasting impressions, both good ones and bad ones unfortunately.
> 
> Hope you have a Happy Holidays Don.


Not me, man. I hope yours sucks! In fact, I really hope you get stuck with nothing to smoke but some old manky Partagas Lusitanias from like, 1997. Some dog rocket that's been laying in some old guy's basement what never get's a degree away from 66 F and never a percent from 59% RH. I also hope you're forced to spend 2-1/2 hours with some blond, 20-something, with double D cups, a master's in philosophy and nothing to wear, but a towel. Finally, I hope there's nothing there for you to drink in the entire house, except for some dusty old bottle of Port.

Bah. Hum Bug.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Not me, man. I hope yours sucks! In fact, I really hope you get stuck with nothing to smoke but some old manky Partagas Lusitanias from like, 1997. Some dog rocket that's been laying in some old guy's basement what never get's a degree away from 66 F and never a percent from 59% RH. I also hope you're forced to spend 2-1/2 hours with some blond, 20-something, with double D cups, a master's in philosophy and nothing to wear, but a towel. Finally, I hope there's nothing there for you to drink in the entire house, except for some dusty old bottle of Port.
> 
> Bah. Hum Bug.


As usual, your right....Bah hum bug indeed!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Rammstein said:


> What is the best cigar lighter? I don't even know what to look for when I'm looking for quality cigar lighters, except that I think I want one with one or multiple 'wind proof' "jet like" flames.
> I want it to look cool to. I always have problems completely lighting cigars, this is why I am coming to you guys so that I can finally get a quality light. (I'm working on my lighting technique as we speak.)


Don Ronson JetLite, can't beat it for the money, and there are some easy-to-follow tutorials on here on how to make them even better (and custom)!


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Not me, man. I hope yours sucks! In fact, I really hope you get stuck with nothing to smoke but some old manky Partagas Lusitanias from like, 1997. Some dog rocket that's been laying in some old guy's basement what never get's a degree away from 66 F and never a percent from 59% RH. I also hope you're forced to spend 2-1/2 hours with some blond, 20-something, with double D cups, a master's in philosophy and nothing to wear, but a towel. Finally, I hope there's nothing there for you to drink in the entire house, except for some dusty old bottle of Port.
> 
> Bah. Hum Bug.


Great post, Don. How big is the towel?


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> For me, this isn't as hard, mysterious, or subjective as a lot of these posts would lead one to believe. I began smoking, therefore lighting cigars ca 1977. In that time, I've lit cigars with everything from a $6500 solid gold ST Dupont, to a $3 Ronson Jetlite and all points in between. I've been in scores of cigar shops, clubs, lounges, events, etc. I've fondled hundreds of other people's lighters, shop demos, lounge loaners and club community lighters. Through all of this, I've come up with what I believe are the two absolute "best" examples of their genres.
> 
> No 1 Overall: The IM Corona Double Corona. The DC is a dual soft flame box lighter, similar in aesthetics to the ST Dupont Ligne Serie. In terms of materials, specification, precision and overall build quality, nothing compares to it. In fact, they are so good that ST Dupont has been using their internals for years. In my personal opinion, there is no other lighter on the planet, at any price point, which offers similar quality, consistency, reliability, dependability as does the Double Corona. It employs dual jets, producing two, separate soft flames, which marry to render a broad, flat flame, which bathes the foot of your cigar in very usable heat. They look great and feel great in the hand.
> 
> ...


As someone who just received a DC for my birthday, I agree wholeheatedly. Lit a Brick House at my B&M last weekend with it and it toasted the foot, and then lit, just perfectly. Cigar burned perfectly.


----------



## Smokeden (Dec 27, 2014)

Just received a Rocky Patel Diplomat for Christmas. It's a table lighter and quite a beast. My daily lighter is a Jetline 2 burner torch


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Ronco, hands down price and reliability no question.


----------



## Rammstein (Oct 31, 2014)

when you say 'soft flame' and not 'torch' you mean like a bic flame? because I always hated those. I mean I know your not soposed to let the the torch flame actually touch the cigar but it lights them much easier. are the torch flames really that bad? do I need to use one of those bic style flames even if it comes from a higher end lighter?


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Rammstein said:


> when you say 'soft flame' and not 'torch' you mean like a bic flame? because I always hated those. I mean I know your not soposed to let the the torch flame actually touch the cigar but it lights them much easier. are the torch flames really that bad? do I need to use one of those bic style flames even if it comes from a higher end lighter?


Personal preference, soft flame lighters are cooler so you are less likely to overheat the foot when lighting but soft flame lighters are difficult to use in the wind and they tend to take a little longer to light a cigar. If you have tried both and prefer torch stay with a torch no reason the switch.

I like you avatar btw.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a robinson that I loved it finally crapped out on me. Now I have a walmart special I bought for 6 bucks at check out isle. its a multi tool so also has a corkscrew and bottle opener. I don't like it as much as my robinson. its def a cheapie. will prob throw it in my bug out bag when I get something different one day


----------



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

I use a Jetline 3 burner and it seems to work great and only set me back around $20


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Where are you finding Ronsons at? I'm down to 2 and none of my local Walmarts seem to have them. Prices I found online seem crazy.


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

Bic.


can you really enjoy a cigar in an environment that requires a windproof lighter?



Just buy yourself an extra few cigars.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

EdATX said:


> Where are you finding Ronsons at? I'm down to 2 and none of my local Walmarts seem to have them. Prices I found online seem crazy.


Have you checked Walgreen's? I've seen them at my local store.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

TheRickShow said:


> Bic.
> 
> can you really enjoy a cigar in an environment that requires a windproof lighter?
> 
> Just buy yourself an extra few cigars.


i take it you don't golf and smoke?


----------



## jasonrc25 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a Ronson that I use all the time. I orginally got it so I can put it my golf bag. It is a lighter I don't have to worry about getting scratch up or I lose it (which I'm not sure where it is now). It has worked great. I also have the Rocky Patel Colibri which workes very well. It is durable too, it was let in my coat pocket and got washed in the washing machine, and it still light. I know Xikar products are really good too.


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

Ha! Got me there. I do however fish and smoke, pretty similar? I have a few torches, the nice ones never leave the house though. New smokers do over-accessorize right?


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sure its been mentioned already but I truly feel the best cigar lighter is the Xikar EX Soft Flame (Candle Flame) lighter. It may not be the best for some outdoor conditions but the flame is wind proof (so it won't blow out) and it provides the optimal temperature for not scotching the wrapper or charring the tobacco. It also has an incredible butane capacity for its size and is very durable. It is quite costly, mine was $70 with shipping.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

EdATX said:


> Where are you finding Ronsons at? I'm down to 2 and none of my local Walmarts seem to have them. Prices I found online seem crazy.


idk ive been wondering the same. I had a pretty bad ass one that was all art deco looking for 6$ no longer carried at my local walmrt just some spark branded multi function one. Theres a lil smoke shop around me that has em for about 6 if I get out that way ill see if they still have em.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Ronson. Didn't read posts but promise for the buck they are best bang and you can do all kinds of stuff to them for a one off look. Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Amazon and my local walgreens, walgreens is $4 a lighter with all four options avail.......


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

I picked up a ronson at Walmart today, it cost $3.57.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

My new best cigar lighter is the blazer cheaphumidor bombed me with! Its awesome!!! eep:


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

One that works....Have a Xikar that's grinding for a year now...Knock on wood...


----------



## steelman (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a triple flame NIBO. Never a problem, dropped into hot tub and still no problem. Life time warranty. Great lighter IMHO.

steelman


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

Triple flame lighters take a delicate touch to prevent scorching. I love my triple torch lighter, but I only use it for large ring gages. For normal size stuff the single torch is sufficient. I got ci's lighter grab bag. I got 3 good lighters (xikar and 2 firebirds) and one turd for $25.00. Worth the money! One lives in my tackle box, triple stays by the humidor, one stays in my pocket (xikar) and the other lies in wait to be given to some unsuspecting fool who needs a junk lighter, ha!


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nothing beats an American classic, Zippo!


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Procured a Rosin butane black lighter as a backup since its smaller than a zippo. Its working superbly .....Using Rosin fluids is recommend ....


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Skeat5353 said:


> Nothing beats an American classic, Zippo!


Have you tried the butane insert?


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Have you tried the butane insert?


Nope. I liked what a guy said below about Butane being a bit to aggressive. Butane is like a microwave, a Zippo is like an oven. But I've wanted to try that Zippo Butane, for sure. How does it do?


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Skeat5353 said:


> Nope. I liked what a guy said below about Butane being a bit to aggressive. Butane is like a microwave, a Zippo is like an oven. But I've wanted to try that Zippo Butane, for sure. How does it do?


Its great, it fits nicely into my Zippo my friend got me as gift when he was in Afghanistan with the US Army. I personally only light my cigars with a Xikar EX butane soft flame when indoors. Outdoors I use a Xikar Tech Single torch


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Its great, it fits nicely into my Zippo my friend got me as gift when he was in Afghanistan with the US Army. I personally only light my cigars with a Xikar EX butane soft flame when indoors. Outdoors I use a Xikar Tech Single torch


Just looked up insert online. Looks cool. Thanks for tip. I have a sentimental attachment to Zippos ever since my grandfather showed me his WWII U.S. Army issue a few years before he passed!!!!


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Skeat5353 said:


> Just looked up insert online. Looks cool. Thanks for tip. I have a sentimental attachment to Zippos ever since my grandfather showed me his WWII U.S. Army issue a few years before he passed!!!!


Anytime. Wow, a WWII US Army issue, that must have been a site to see


----------



## Haroon (Nov 20, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> For me, this isn't as hard, mysterious, or subjective as a lot of these posts would lead one to believe. I began smoking, therefore lighting cigars ca 1977. In that time, I've lit cigars with everything from a $6500 solid gold ST Dupont, to a $3 Ronson Jetlite and all points in between. I've been in scores of cigar shops, clubs, lounges, events, etc. I've fondled hundreds of other people's lighters, shop demos, lounge loaners and club community lighters. Through all of this, I've come up with what I believe are the two absolute "best" examples of their genres.
> 
> No 1 Overall: The IM Corona Double Corona. The DC is a dual soft flame box lighter, similar in aesthetics to the ST Dupont Ligne Serie. In terms of materials, specification, precision and overall build quality, nothing compares to it. In fact, they are so good that ST Dupont has been using their internals for years. In my personal opinion, there is no other lighter on the planet, at any price point, which offers similar quality, consistency, reliability, dependability as does the Double Corona. It employs dual jets, producing two, separate soft flames, which marry to render a broad, flat flame, which bathes the foot of your cigar in very usable heat. They look great and feel great in the hand.
> 
> ...


I bought the IM DC based solely on your recommendation and I was not disappointed! I really love this lighter and regret the 40$ I spent on an Xikar Allume double.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Haroon said:


> I bought the IM DC based solely on your recommendation and I was not disappointed! I really love this lighter and regret the 40$ I spent on an Xikar Allume double.


Always glad to help.


----------



## lindamaria (May 11, 2018)

I am using Lotus Cyclone Triple Torch Light for a long time. It's not strong windproof. But it's okay for me.
. 
Mantello Cabinet Triple Jet Torch Lighter seems good for it's cool design. It's modern and fashionable for cigar smokers.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I have many lighters now and I was always looking for one with the most jets. But now my favorite lighter has just one jet torch. Seems I can light and touch up my cigars better. The two jets angled to make one pinpoint torch is good too.

My most favorite lighter:


----------



## kryptoroxx (May 13, 2018)

I have a Moretti Churchill and it does pretty well. The plunger might be a little awkward but it works well.

It is butane hungry if you turn it up all the way but it has a nice satisfying roar to it lol.
















Stamped and snailmailed from an alternate location


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

BOSSTANK said:


> I have many lighters now and I was always looking for one with the most jets. But now my favorite lighter has just one jet torch. Seems I can light and touch up my cigars better. The two jets angled to make one pinpoint torch is good too.
> 
> My most favorite lighter:


I lost that lighter.. Loved it.

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Firewalkr333 (May 30, 2018)

I have used single torch quad and triple torches soft lighters and good old wood matches. For me a old wooden match has been the best for me. I use the torch for touch ups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Best lighter I have owned! 2 years works perfect ordered a back up for safe keeping. Vertigo $8.95.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Xikar Exodus....then DuPont...a couple of others...even the lowly Robson which I have a dozen. Bought em all @WM for $2 a piece....still using the very first one and use the Ronson fuel....those things burn on dogpi$$....have left mine in my pants and washed them....still lights.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Cigary said:


> Xikar Exodus....then DuPont...a couple of others...even the lowly Robson which I have a dozen. Bought em all @WM for $2 a piece....still using the very first one and use the Ronson fuel....those things burn on dogpi$$....have left mine in my pants and washed them....still lights.


I find myself using my Wal-Mart Ronson lighter way more often than many of my others. That little thing is bulletproof.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Xikar Exodus....then DuPont...a couple of others...even the lowly Robson which I have a dozen. Bought em all @WM for $2 a piece....still using the very first one and use the Ronson fuel....those things burn on dogpi$$....have left mine in my pants and washed them....still lights.


Never tried an Exodus. but for me in jet-flames the S.T. Dupont Maxijet is head-and-shoulders above the rest. I also regularly use a mid-priced ducted single-jet Scorch Torch discontinued a few years back that I'd love to replicate for Modus and a couple of Xikar Allunes (single jet & double, in that order). I do have a Ronson, but for cheapies I prefer an Eagle torch. I keep one in the car and tend to pack those when flying in case it gets confiscated.

Whatever, though. I guess I'll have to go buy an Exodus now.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Never tried an Exodus. but for me in jet-flames the S.T. Dupont Maxijet is head-and-shoulders above the rest. I also regularly use a mid-priced ducted single-jet Scorch Torch discontinued a few years back that I'd love to replicate for Modus and a couple of Xikar Allunes (single jet & double, in that order). I do have a Ronson, but for cheapies I prefer an Eagle torch. I keep one in the car and tend to pack those when flying in case it gets confiscated.
> 
> Whatever, though. I guess I'll have to go buy an Exodus now.


I love mine...nice wide soft flame and when I'm in a hurry to light a cigar it really lights quick without scorching. I keep the flame adjustment around 3/4 of an inch....have one I use all the time which is brushed silver...another is Xikar Black because I have to have both.....I know you understand why.&#128551;


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I love mine...nice wide soft flame and when I'm in a hurry to light a cigar it really lights quick without scorching. I keep the flame adjustment around 3/4 of an inch....have one I use all the time which is brushed silver...another is Xikar Black because I have to have both.....I know you understand why.&#128551;


Ah, I didn't even know it was soft flame. Looks nice though.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

May have to save up my lunch money for a few weeks and grab one. A portable soft flame is the only thing my arsenal is missing at the moment. I have the AB burner, but thats not very practical when I'm not on the porch. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Ah, I didn't even know it was soft flame. Looks nice though.


Here's good review....looks like they have 2 other colors....damn it all!!






This one I pull out when I'm in a nice Cigar Lounge...triple flame ...burl wood ...punch cutter in the bottom....classy!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

The Dupont Ultra Jet is my favorite weapon of choice.


----------



## mrmcfly (May 29, 2018)

JetLine Dante Torch Lighter is my usual lighter.

For camping, travel, or any circumstance that
neccessitates the Herf-a-dor, the Moretti Churchill Lighter.
Basicallty because it lives in the box.

The Moretti is a big reservoir 4 torch, with a punch.

Jetline a single torch.... Classier looking to me, also has a punch.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Ive got a bunch of lighters, but nowadays I often just grab one of my soft flame pipe lighters, or one of the torches mentioned by @curmudgeonista awhile back. The torches have large reserviors and were selling on amazon - (4) for 12 bucks, shipping included. - For delicate touch-ups, I often use a Ronson single flame torch. About $4 from a local drug store.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> Ive got a bunch of lighters, but nowadays I often just grab one of my soft flame pipe lighters, or one of the torches mentioned by @*curmudgeonista* awhile back. The torches have large reserviors and were selling on amazon - (4) for 12 bucks, shipping included. - For delicate touch-ups, I often use a Ronson single flame torch. About $4 from a local drug store.


Those are Eagle Torches. Good for cheap!

https://www.amazon.com/Eagle-Torch-Adjustable-Windproof-Refillable/dp/B01ITN61XO


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Yep, those are the ones. Cheap & good at what they're for !


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

I've got cigar boxes full of lighters...you name it have probably tried it...for me hands down nothing comes close to the xikar hp4 barely use anything else...quad flame that can do pinpoint touch ups nothing else like it out there


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

These are my go to's. One soft flame and the other a flat flame torch. The one on the left is actually silver colored but caught some reflection from my hand.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

i'm Pretty partial to my 580, thanks @Cigary, I carry 'er every day..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 221104
> i'm Pretty partial to my 580, thanks @Cigary, I carry 'er every day..


It carries easily....doesn't cramp the groin area and carries enough butane for quite a few cigars. I don't see them on CBID anymore....I was buying them up and spreading them around at the low cost I was getting....now they are at their sticker price and glad I've got a few for myself.:vs_cool:


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Best lighter I have owned! 2 years works perfect ordered a back up for safe keeping. Vertigo $8.95.


This thing is a workhorse!


----------



## Casims34 (Jun 9, 2018)

Anyone used the colibri astoria? I was thinking of picking up one on ebay. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I must quit reading these threads. I just purchased this one because? Not sure but I like the looks and wanted a soft flame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> I must quit reading these threads. I just purchased this one because? Not sure but I like the looks and wanted a soft flame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is that? I am looking for a soft flame.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Which one is that? I am looking for a soft flame.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Xikar Forte Houndstooth soft flame with a built in punch.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Xikar Forte Houndstooth soft flame with a built in punch.


Classy. I dig it. Good choice.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

*D*



TexaSmoke said:


> Classy. I dig it. Good choice.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


They have about 4 case choices one in burlwood, i just like the black houndstooth the best. Go on get out the credit/ debit card!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I looked at a forte today that CI had for super cheap, but I really want to get a soft flame. Didn't realize they made a soft flame version. There you go getting me in trouble, Charlie.


Olecharlie said:


> They have about 4 case choices one in burlwood, i just like the black houndstooth the best. Go on get out the credit/ debit card!


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Ive been avoiding this feed because i have been telling myself its better to spend more money on cigars than toys.... My Torch triple flame just crapped out on me.... Not bad I guess, 2 years out of a $12 flame... Time to buy a new toy i guess..
Edit: problem fixed.... Neglected maintenance, more money for my stash!


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Tex beat me to it...


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Here's a Colibri soft flame I have and really like. I have the all black version.


----------



## stoutreader (Aug 14, 2011)

I use a Zippo with a soft flame butane Thunderbird insert most often but occasionally a Xikar Allume when it is windy outside. I also have a few Evertouch lighters (no longer made) that had both a soft flame and torch, which I am fond of. The mechanism works well but the finishes tended to be a bit...delicate.


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

My jetline has lasted me 8 years on the cheepist fule I could find. I just looked it up and it’s like $18. I think I got it a b and m in WI for like 7 bucks. Just got a xikar two flame used and I couldn’t be more impressed. You get what you pay for but don’t always need the best.


----------



## JPT (Jul 19, 2017)

I carry a few. A smaller table top that I bring to my local B&M because people always borrow my lighter, and I dont have to refill it often.

If it's just me, my Jetline does me right. I have a few others, Xikar, and a few others, but the Jetline is lifetime guaranteed, and my local B&M just swaps it out if there is an issue. Oh, and it was $12, even in the NY area.


----------



## Mak1n (Nov 20, 2013)

Comrades, can you recommend me a fancy lighter under 100$. I already have single flame torch one (some german brand), but im in the market for several torch flame or maybe even soft flame lighters which will last long, what can you recommend?


----------



## cigarzippo (Nov 28, 2017)

I, for the life of me, cannot figure out how anyone can taste naptha from a zippo. Tried side by side tests several times and have been smoking fine cigars for almost 50 years. If you let flame mature for a few seconds and you can still taste fuel, you've got way better buds than me. I use a 1958 solid gold 14k Zippo and it works every time I use it, with no taste imparted. Personally, I think the butane lighter manufacturers have brainwashed many cigar smokers.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Only took a year to make a post on a thread that's been quiet for 4 months.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

csk415 said:


> Only took a year to make a post on a thread that's been quiet for 4 months.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks like someone else is trying to do a little brainwashing.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

cigarzippo said:


> I, for the life of me, cannot figure out how anyone can taste naptha from a zippo. Tried side by side tests several times and have been smoking fine cigars for almost 50 years. If you let flame mature for a few seconds and you can still taste fuel, you've got way better buds than me. I use a 1958 solid gold 14k Zippo and it works every time I use it, with no taste imparted. Personally, I think the butane lighter manufacturers have brainwashed many cigar smokers.


Welcome to Puff. Normally I would think that you are a shill, but the market for 1950s Zippos is fairly small. Particularly solid gold ones.

Maybe introduce yourself in the introduction section? It's kinda the done thing around here.


----------



## cigarzippo (Nov 28, 2017)

Came on here to vent cause i ran across yet another post somewhere where it was advised never to use a Zippo on cigars. I have been a collector for about 25 years and lit all my cigars with a Zippo long before that. I actually have what has been acknowledged as one of the top collections in the world, but i could not care less if YOU buy one. Minimum estimate of my fine cigar consumption is 54,000 thus far and still enjoying at least 4/day/365. Just sick of people badmouthing Zippos. Yeah, torch lights them quicker; big deal. My experience has been a Slimline, not regular size Zippo has a little more controllable flame and is great for touchups too. I enjoy an heirloom quality lighter, and you can still pick up a brand new Slim sterling silver on ebay or such for under $70, or often a used one for even less! And i do use one of those too. It's rich to hold a piece of history in your hand. These lighters have, on their cases, documented virtually every bit of world history since 1933. No, i am not affiliated with the company in any way and money is not my interest. I'm just saying if, as me, you don't find the taste of your fine cigars affected, you can use a lighter which you can cherish and pass down the generations, and which is unconditionally guaranteed to work. Just sayin'.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@cigarzippo, you seem like a strongly opinionated individual, who still knows how to be respectful while speaking your mind! Hope you hang around and respectfully BICker with us some more!! Ehh.... You see what i did there!! Lol.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

cigarzippo said:


> Came on here to vent cause i ran across yet another post somewhere where it was advised never to use a Zippo on cigars. I have been a collector for about 25 years and lit all my cigars with a Zippo long before that. I actually have what has been acknowledged as one of the top collections in the world, but i could not care less if YOU buy one. Minimum estimate of my fine cigar consumption is 54,000 thus far and still enjoying at least 4/day/365. Just sick of people badmouthing Zippos. Yeah, torch lights them quicker; big deal. My experience has been a Slimline, not regular size Zippo has a little more controllable flame and is great for touchups too. I enjoy an heirloom quality lighter, and you can still pick up a brand new Slim sterling silver on ebay or such for under $70, or often a used one for even less! And i do use one of those too. It's rich to hold a piece of history in your hand. These lighters have, on their cases, documented virtually every bit of world history since 1933. No, i am not affiliated with the company in any way and money is not my interest. I'm just saying if, as me, you don't find the taste of your fine cigars affected, you can use a lighter which you can cherish and pass down the generations, and which is unconditionally guaranteed to work. Just sayin'.


We're a "to each their own" group around here. The guys just got a little overprotective of their site.. As you can imagine we get alot of "buy this/sell that" crap around here. As Bob said , that's not the case here.

I want to apologize for the rough welcome. Also as Bob said we have an introductory section. Seems like your experience with cigars and collectable Zippos would be appreciated.

As far a Zippos. I don't use em on cigars (unless necessary), but I do use em to light my pipes and cigarettes. I've figured out that a few seconds burn off gets rid of the taste. To me there's a simple pleasure in lighting a Lucky Strike with Zippo.. One of my favorite things.

Thanks for being respectful to the members and the site.

DINO

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Zippo lighters certainly have a great and storied history.

Unfortunately, I'm one of those people who can taste the zippo fluid when lighting a cigar. It is certainly possible that what is really happening is that the smell from the initial light is what I'm really experiencing. I'm not 100% certain that the flame itself is imparting any chemical flavor. But it still changes the experience of the early cigar puffs in a negative way.

As Don mentioned earlier in this thread(may he Rest In Peace) my personal favorite soft flame is the IM Corona Double Corona:










It has a wide dual flame that is perfect for cigars.

But I would love to see some rare Zippo lighters. Especially if you have one of the largest collections, I'm sure it's fascinating.


----------



## cigarzippo (Nov 28, 2017)

That pic of Twain lighting up warms the cockles of my heart. A stack of his works occupies my mind and bookcase. Share his love of cigars and felines, both of which I am "adorned with" at the current moment. Thank you all for the kind words. I shall manage to wander into the intro section soon. I ditched my work pc when i retired and resort to stumbling around sites on my phone. The IM Corona is indeed a company old as Zippo and that beautiful Double Corona would be my choice also as a butane. I will try to get some pics up of some nice Zips. Just picked a sterling silver that was an opening night crew gift for the Sammy Davis Broadway show "Golden Boy". Given by Davis' agent and producer, who also was the agent of Steve McQueen, Robert Culp and others. Thank you again for listening to my rants. I will visit the intro area. Savor every puff.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Twain is probably my favorite author, arguably the greatest American writer of all time. And he certainly shared our love of cigars.

And the IM Corona factory has been making great lighters for many decades. Of course I doubt that during the war in the Pacific there was much love for them among the US Navy. 

Probably much better to have a Zippo then, although that’s just a guess on my part.

Of course there’s really no such thing as the “best” cigar lighter. A beautiful soft flame doesn’t do the trick on the beach on a windy day. A good torch (I like the ST DuPont Defi Extreme and Maxijet) is the better tool.


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

cigarzippo said:


> I, for the life of me, cannot figure out how anyone can taste naptha from a zippo. Tried side by side tests several times and have been smoking fine cigars for almost 50 years. If you let flame mature for a few seconds and you can still taste fuel, you've got way better buds than me. I use a 1958 solid gold 14k Zippo and it works every time I use it, with no taste imparted. Personally, I think the butane lighter manufacturers have brainwashed many cigar smokers.


Solid gold 1958 zippo, I can only think your referencing the lighter used by Julius DuPont in Goldfinger (novel).

I'm personally a big zippo fan. When I smoked cigs I always used one. Hell it even helped me pick up girls back in my college days.  I have a couple of my grandfathers and while he wasn't one to go in for anything fancy there among my prized possessions.

I haven't used them on a cigar but will have to give it a try. Getting the butane insert crossed my mind but I was worried about damages so I have always stuck to others.

Welcome to the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigarzippo (Nov 28, 2017)

Yep, Navy would have probably classified you as Japanese spy in WWII for using a Corona. Ernie Pyle, the famous war correspondent, said the Zippo was the most coveted thing on the battlefield. I'm assuming he meant other than the M1, Thompson, etc. The original "black crackle" Zippos still fetch about $100-500 on ebay auction. Mine would work if i fueled it. Found mine on the ground at the dump. It had spilled out of a can of old nuts and bolts (wicked lucky find for a collector to say the least).


----------



## cigarzippo (Nov 28, 2017)

prf5415 is Lucky to get his Granddad's Zips. Both my Grandfathers were smokers and neither had a Zippo as they used matches. I am disappointed to this day in not inheriting a lighter. This is my '58 solid gold which is my EDC.


----------



## Bvolm680 (Oct 27, 2018)

I was doing some research online, I have never really been a zippo guy but have always wanted to try. I also would like to try soft flame ignition for lighting cigars. I came across these butane inserts for zippo's both soft flame and torch. Check it out! 
Thunderbird® Pocket Lighters | Traditional Metal Case Lighter but with Butane | VectorKGM Official Website of Vector® Lighters, Butane Gas and Cigar Accessories


----------



## cigarzippo (Nov 28, 2017)

Have bought a couple of the Thunderbird to update Zippo cases as gifts, and they seem well made, both torch and soft. But I'm sticking with my original inserts for myself, which i use coleman fuel in. I don't get taste with that either. To me it burns hotter and brighter than Zippo fuel and i get a gallon for around ten bucks. Nice thing thing about the Thunderbird is, you can still use a Zippo case which aesthetically you can have anything you want, and still have a butane burner if you like them. The Thunderbird chimney looks much like the Zippo chimney too.


----------



## cigarzippo (Nov 28, 2017)

This is my baby girl, also a 14k 1958 (first year production of solid gold Zippo slims). This one is a brush finish. Solid gold Zippo Slims were made from 1958-1999. Price in 1958 was $150, price in 1999 was $1,695. This brush finish Slim is in excellent condition and is my leavin' the house lighter which resides in a Zippo paracord pouch on my BDU belt next to my Esee-6.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Very nice! Its easy to see why you came in like a wrecking ball defending her honor!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Beautiful tools @cigarzippo


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I found an old zippo in the lake about thirty years ago, it had been there long enough that the cotton had decayed, disintegrated and was nothing but lake sludge, I chiseled it out cleaned it up, repacked it and used for an EDC for twenty years or so, the hindge finally gave up, I sent it for repairs but the new hinge only lasted a few years so I just decided to retire it. It’s around here somewhere.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Dran said:


> Very nice! Its easy to see why you came in like a wrecking ball defending her honor!


Where's the monkey man? You need a timeout for the Miley Cyrus reference.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll self impose that one.... It was a phrase long before Canada gifted us with Miley.... But thats no excuse for such foolishness on my part😂 I'll see you tomorrow Puff.


----------



## cigarzippo (Nov 28, 2017)

Here's a pic of my 1995 Sterling Silver '37 Replica Zippo fitted with a dual burner Thunderbird torch insert. Fit the '37 Replica case perfectly. This thing is a barn burner that turns heads.


----------



## Rickynewarknj (Nov 4, 2018)

My current torch lighter cost $7.95! Works great!


----------



## cigarzippo (Nov 28, 2017)

As a collector, here's a '53 steel case zippo, that given where i got it, probably attended the 1953 World Series between the Brooklyn Dodgers and NY Yankees. The Yankees won their 5th consecutive series, which has never been equalled. Steel case zippos were manufactured during the Korean War. The stamp on the bottom is known to collectors as a "full stamp", seen in only '53 steel and '54 brass cases. I use this one very World Series season. It will accept a Thunderbird torch, and probably other butane inserts, but i usually fire up the original '53 insert with it's cotton wick. According to my sources, today's wicks are some sort of glass material reinforced with copper strand.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

cigarzippo said:


> As a collector, here's a '53 steel case zippo....


Maybe you could go start a thread on collectible Zippos? I think this thread was really meant to gather opinions (plural !!!) on currently available lighters, especially those specifically designed for cigars. A little momentary thread drift was okay, but now it's turning into a museum exhibition.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I use a $7 gas station Eagle torch or a Bic when it's out of fuel.


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

cigarzippo said:


> Yep, Navy would have probably classified you as Japanese spy in WWII for using a Corona. Ernie Pyle, the famous war correspondent, said the Zippo was the most coveted thing on the battlefield. I'm assuming he meant other than the M1, Thompson, etc. The original "black crackle" Zippos still fetch about $100-500 on ebay auction. Mine would work if i fueled it. Found mine on the ground at the dump. It had spilled out of a can of old nuts and bolts (wicked lucky find for a collector to say the least).


Do you have an example of a black crackel zippo? I bought a few some years ago and have one like this. The thing that always got me was that the internals we unlike any other zippo. I always figured it was something else but have no idea. I'm gna have to look for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Garage lighter Zico mt20. Sucker is a beast. You can toast your cigar or marshmallow with this. Way to heavy for your pocket tho.


----------

